# #1 - Furtwangler/BPO/Aeschbacher/Hansen - Beethoven - Piano Concertos No.1 and 4



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Day I - Session 1 [The brilliance of my idea that is naming my listening makes me worship-worthy.]



That's the only album cover I could find. I am using the Membran remasters as I own this glorious set:



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The performance of Beethoven's First Piano Concerto was unremarkable. Not in the bad Norrington manner. Rather, it was nothing extraordinary. Performance of the highest order but it has been bettered and in better sound by the likes of Barenboim [as conductor/pianist and conductor and pianist], Rubinstein, Karajan, Szell.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Fourth Piano Concerto's interpretation was excellent. Not many error. The feeling and excitement present in a live performance was there. Ultimately, however, this performance wasn't the *best (a term which I'd hate to use but in time of recommending performances is invariably used at the persistent bugging of the naive/impatient/undecided.)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'd consider this CD for the Furtwangler fan. Specialist interests category. Nothing exceptional. For others, try Rubinstein or Barenboim or even Weissenberg.*


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation and I will be keeping up with this from now on.


----------

